# Would you consider a doggy day care centre?



## moreforpaws

I have been trying to get a general feel for the publics view on doggy day care centres.....does any body on here currently use one? If so I would love to know how you feel about taking your dog to one. Also if you have been to one and had a bad experience it would be good to hear so we can learn from those mistakes without having to make them ourselves

We are looking at opening a doggy day care centre where we live, there would be a high ratio of staff to dogs, they would ALWAYS be supervied, only trained, police checked and insured staff would work there and dogs would get rest as well as lots of exercise and companionship. We're hoping to offer clients the chance for their dog to be cared for all day whilst they are working, so they can come home to a happy and chilled out dog.

What would you look for in a doggy day care centre?

We would not accept young puppies, dogs that are not neutered or spayed and they would have to go through an assesment day to show that they are not aggressive in any way and would actually enjoy coming. Copies of vaccination cards would be taken and reminders sent out when boosters are due.

We will also be separating the large area into 2, the smaller area will be for smaller or older dogs so they dont feel too overwhelmed. There is also 2 side rooms (one for each area) which will be kitted out with soft bedding, blankets and a TV (on a wall bracket) for dogs to retreat to for some home comforts.

Any advice, stories, tips...etc would be fantastic 

More For Paws - Dog Walking and Pet Services


----------



## billyboysmammy

I have used one a few times, along with their home boarding. Am off out just now for another walk and off to get some school uniform for the kids so will reply properly when i get back x


----------



## babycham2002

I think they are a nice idea but unlikely to be something I could afford.


----------



## rachel001

Myself and my OH are considering getting a rescue dog but work full time so a doggy day centre is something we would definitely think about. 

I like the idea that the dog would be in the company of other dogs as we dont know many people with dogs so it would be really useful in getting dogs socialised. I also much prefer it to the idea of dog walkers as Im not comfortable having strangers in my house when Im out. The assessment part sounds like a good idea as I think lots of people would worry about their dog being left with other dogs in case of aggression/fighting as well as the possibility of their dog picking up illnesses/fleas etc.

One big problem would probably be how much it would cost, especially to people like us who would need to use it 5 days a week. Even the cost of dog walkers for 5 days a week seems too expensive. What kind of price would you be thinking? It might be an idea to offer special discounts to people who would use it more often. 

Hope this helps x


----------



## Hazelvalley

I havent used a doggie daycare but I have done homeboarding and i found this really good! They woman was lovely and so helpful. She has crb checks and also is doing a dipolma in dog behaviour etc. She charges £12.50 for one dog for 8 hours, if you want a look at her website to get some inspiration here it is

St Helens, Merseyside, England


----------



## Clare7435

I personally wouldn't because I don't tust anyone else to care for my dogs and know everything about them as I do, I'm not knocking those who do use them and haven't really had anything to do with them so couldn't pas comment on what they're like
Clarexx


----------



## Kinjilabs

moreforpaws said:


> I have been trying to get a general feel for the publics view on doggy day care centres.....does any body on here currently use one? If so I would love to know how you feel about taking your dog to one. Also if you have been to one and had a bad experience it would be good to hear so we can learn from those mistakes without having to make them ourselves
> 
> We are looking at opening a doggy day care centre where we live, there would be a high ratio of staff to dogs, they would ALWAYS be supervied, only trained, police checked and insured staff would work there and dogs would get rest as well as lots of exercise and companionship. We're hoping to offer clients the chance for their dog to be cared for all day whilst they are working, so they can come home to a happy and chilled out dog.
> 
> What would you look for in a doggy day care centre?
> 
> We would not accept young puppies, dogs that are not neutered or spayed and they would have to go through an assesment day to show that they are not aggressive in any way and would actually enjoy coming. Copies of vaccination cards would be taken and reminders sent out when boosters are due.
> 
> We will also be separating the large area into 2, the smaller area will be for smaller or older dogs so they dont feel too overwhelmed. There is also 2 side rooms (one for each area) which will be kitted out with soft bedding, blankets and a TV (on a wall bracket) for dogs to retreat to for some home comforts.
> 
> Any advice, stories, tips...etc would be fantastic
> 
> More For Paws - Dog Walking and Pet Services


Why wouldnt you take un neutered dogs?


----------



## missnaomi

Not sure if this is a bit late...

Ringo goes here. He tried it because he got two free days with his training classes - this is where we go for puppy classes. He absolutely loves going and gets really excited when we get there. I think it's also good socialisation for him. The staff are lovely, and because we know them from puppy playgroup and training classes I trust them with Ringo.

Doggy Day Care Creche, Hull - Let your dogs run and play all day.

There are play pens for time out, and some quieter areas for shy/tired/nervous dogs. As I work, I wouldn't have got a dog unless I could make provision for him whilst I was at work as it wouldn't be fair - and this is worth every penny. He really does enjoy it. We had to fill in forms and he needs to take his vaccination certificate with him to comply with regulations.

Let me know if you'd like to know more!

Naomi x


----------



## smedlam

Hi I run a Dog Day Care Centre in Edinburgh and would encourage you to visit us for a day to find out what it entails - I'm happy to answer any questions by email if you would prefer, but seeing up to 40 dogs in an open plan, fully licenced premises which has been running now for over 5 years is the best way to learn about things that you won't even know to ask about!!
We have provided this free service to people looking to set up centres from all over the UK in an attempt to ensure that all future day care centres are built to a great standard and are run with a positive, caring ethos.
Cheers
Sarah The Dog Day Care Centre


----------



## moreforpaws

babycham2002 said:


> I think they are a nice idea but unlikely to be something I could afford.


Thanks for your comment. When we have looked at other companies in the area there are some who charge £14 for an hours walk, we will be charing £17 for 10 hours worth of care. So for the extra £3 they get an extra 9 hours of care. We looked into other doggy day care places and they range between £17 and £20, so we are still competitive. We realise it is not something that all dog owners can afford, but have based our premises in a good location where the household income is much higher than average.


----------



## moreforpaws

Hazelvalley said:


> I havent used a doggie daycare but I have done homeboarding and i found this really good! They woman was lovely and so helpful. She has crb checks and also is doing a dipolma in dog behaviour etc. She charges £12.50 for one dog for 8 hours, if you want a look at her website to get some inspiration here it is
> 
> St Helens, Merseyside, England


Im glad that you find the police checks and training/qualifications re-assuring...as they are things that we will be doing as standard :thumbup:


----------



## moreforpaws

:thumbup:


rachel001 said:


> Myself and my OH are considering getting a rescue dog but work full time so a doggy day centre is something we would definitely think about.
> 
> I like the idea that the dog would be in the company of other dogs as we dont know many people with dogs so it would be really useful in getting dogs socialised. I also much prefer it to the idea of dog walkers as Im not comfortable having strangers in my house when Im out. The assessment part sounds like a good idea as I think lots of people would worry about their dog being left with other dogs in case of aggression/fighting as well as the possibility of their dog picking up illnesses/fleas etc.
> 
> One big problem would probably be how much it would cost, especially to people like us who would need to use it 5 days a week. Even the cost of dog walkers for 5 days a week seems too expensive. What kind of price would you be thinking? It might be an idea to offer special discounts to people who would use it more often.
> 
> Hope this helps x


This has been really useful  Firstly, it is fantastic that you find the socialising aspect appealing....we are trying to find out what different things are important so we can address those needs.

In regards to the dog walking, we are very sensitive about how people feel about their homes. We always do a test walk so people can see how they find it before they have to sign up with us. We are insured and police checked which is reassuring to our clients. We also respect their property and leave it looking how we found it. Some clients have an alarm fitted and just de-activate the areas we need to use, so the rest of the house is still actively alarmed when we are there.

The assessment is really important to us and we will not relax this policy for any one. The way i see it is if we say..."ok, you don't need one, we will trust you"...then that client may think, I wonder if they do that with any one else? We need to make sure that the dog is safe in the environment, that our staff are safe....but also to make sure that they will enjoy it!

The cost aspect....I have mentioned to some one else that there are companies in our area who charge £14 for an hours walk, we will be charging £17 for 10 hours care and exercise so it is definately good value for money. For an hours dog walk we charge £12, so mon-fri is £60, for mon - fri doggy day care it would be £85...however having read yours and others comments we will be offering a 10% discount for mon - fri bookings, so they would pay £76.50....which again, is good value considering it would be 50 hours of care :thumbup:


----------



## moreforpaws

billyboysmammy said:


> I have used one a few times, along with their home boarding. Am off out just now for another walk and off to get some school uniform for the kids so will reply properly when i get back x


Hi, thanks for you reply....any extra info you have would be greatly appreciated


----------



## gavsmutzs

my father in law charges £ 14 a day boarding kennel fees and it is a very good place with a secure kennel regular exercise ! so feel that that 17 is expensive for 10 hrs 

personally i would'nt use a day car centre ( have 10 dogs ) as i feel that no test to asses temperament is good enough ! it only takes one dog to feel slightly off and growl or snap and all sorts can break out ! 

if you have to leave a dog all day use a kennel and run or install a dog flap !


----------



## HWAR

Would staff have any qualifications in dog behaviour/training? I think this is pretty important as I'd want to be confident that the people dealing with my dogs had the same ethos on training as I do - ie positive reinforcement and no man handling. Police checks are great but wont tell me what extent of doggie knowledge the people I am leaving my dogs care to have.


----------



## moreforpaws

gavsmutzs said:


> my father in law charges £ 14 a day boarding kennel fees and it is a very good place with a secure kennel regular exercise ! so feel that that 17 is expensive for 10 hrs
> 
> personally i would'nt use a day car centre ( have 10 dogs ) as i feel that no test to asses temperament is good enough ! it only takes one dog to feel slightly off and growl or snap and all sorts can break out !
> 
> if you have to leave a dog all day use a kennel and run or install a dog flap !


Thank you for your opposing comments, it is great to know how different people feel so I can put in place what i can to combat those feelings. I understand what you mean about dogs snapping...we will be watching for any signs that dogs are not comfortable. In this case dogs would be separated before anything escalates. We will work hard to maintain the area to be cool in the summer, warm in the winter, ill/injured dogs wont be accepted...all these things are to prevent dogs getting to this point. All our staff will be trained in how to break up dog fights quickly and safely. Clients are made aware that small scratches and bumps may happen due to the environment. But there are many Doggy Day Care Centres that have been opened for years without any major incidents. Dogs are naturally pack animals and enjoy being sociable.

We feel the £17 a day is justified as the dogs get hands on companionship all day, whereas a lot of kennels (though not necessarily for father in laws) only interact with the dogs whilst they are going in and out for cleaning to be done or when they are given their food. Other Day Care Centres in our area charge £20 a day, so we will be competitive.


----------



## gavsmutzs

gd gd best wishes on your new venture they do seem a bit hit in america ! but will you have spaces for hypo springers and a bull mastiff lol


----------



## tinamary

I am also thinking of starting one and these comments are very useful.


----------



## moreforpaws

gavsmutzs said:


> gd gd best wishes on your new venture they do seem a bit hit in america ! but will you have spaces for hypo springers and a bull mastiff lol


Definately, our premises is to warehouses knocked through together....it is huge  But has side rooms for some homely comforts


----------



## moreforpaws

tinamary said:


> I am also thinking of starting one and these comments are very useful.


We've been looking into this and researching it for months...if there is anything you would like to ask just e-mail me at [email protected]


----------



## HWAR

HWAR said:


> Would staff have any qualifications in dog behaviour/training? I think this is pretty important as I'd want to be confident that the people dealing with my dogs had the same ethos on training as I do - ie positive reinforcement and no man handling. Police checks are great but wont tell me what extent of doggie knowledge the people I am leaving my dogs care to have.


Any response?


----------



## tinamary

moreforpaws said:


> We've been looking into this and researching it for months...if there is anything you would like to ask just e-mail me at [email protected]


Thank you. We are still at the planning stage. I have a raft of things i could do with running past you. Tonight i will sit down and write stuff down. There is still so much going through my head.

HWAR 
I would make sure that all my staff had training in animal care and hopefully behaviour. I have both and other stuff too, and you can't beat experience.


----------



## Sarahnya

I think I would consider something like that to help socialise my dogs as I have one in particular who is very nervous around people and dogs she doesn't know. I couldn't afford it regular but maybe a couple of times a month or something.


----------



## Maiisiku

moreforpaws said:


> I have been trying to get a general feel for the publics view on doggy day care centres.....does any body on here currently use one? If so I would love to know how you feel about taking your dog to one. Also if you have been to one and had a bad experience it would be good to hear so we can learn from those mistakes without having to make them ourselves
> 
> We are looking at opening a doggy day care centre where we live, there would be a high ratio of staff to dogs, they would ALWAYS be supervied, only trained, police checked and insured staff would work there and dogs would get rest as well as lots of exercise and companionship. We're hoping to offer clients the chance for their dog to be cared for all day whilst they are working, so they can come home to a happy and chilled out dog.
> 
> What would you look for in a doggy day care centre?
> 
> We would not accept young puppies, dogs that are not neutered or spayed and they would have to go through an assesment day to show that they are not aggressive in any way and would actually enjoy coming. Copies of vaccination cards would be taken and reminders sent out when boosters are due.
> 
> We will also be separating the large area into 2, the smaller area will be for smaller or older dogs so they dont feel too overwhelmed. There is also 2 side rooms (one for each area) which will be kitted out with soft bedding, blankets and a TV (on a wall bracket) for dogs to retreat to for some home comforts.
> 
> Any advice, stories, tips...etc would be fantastic
> 
> More For Paws - Dog Walking and Pet Services


I would only personally consider this service if my dog was home alone for a long time and if I was working horrible hours. To be honest I'd be more inclined to get a second dog for company than use a day care service as they can be pricey. I would be more likely to use a dog walking service tbh. But I do think it would be good for certain peoples situations so it is a good idea


----------



## missnaomi

Maiisiku said:


> I would only personally consider this service if my dog was home alone for a long time and if I was working horrible hours. To be honest I'd be more inclined to get a second dog for company than use a day care service as they can be pricey. I would be more likely to use a dog walking service tbh. But I do think it would be good for certain peoples situations so it is a good idea


We originally intended to get dog walker, even though Ringo has the company of my OH's dog Rosie during the day...but they love daycare, and in their younger months I felt it was a way to provide them with vital off-lead play and socialisation with other dogs of all shapes and sizes. They just wouldn't get this sort of experience being with just each other at home, even though our dog walker does come twice a day on the Monday and Friday when we're at work. And we always make sure that one of us is home by 4. Having said that, although we have a deal at the daycare, it has taken up all of my "extra" cash - but to see them hurtling around with their doggy friends and to not have to worry whilst I'm at work is worth it.

Naomi x


----------



## moreforpaws

HWAR said:


> Any response?


Hi, Thanks for your comments. I have responded to this link further up....I am trained and qualified in pet care including canine behaviour. I will be at the unit the whole time it is open so there will always be a qualified member of staff on duty. Our staff have been with us for months and I have been training them up. I am also encouraging them to go on different courses theselves. 
The police checks is not so much for the Doggy Day Care, we do them so we can be certain we are taking on trustworthy and honest staff, but mainly because our dog walkers have access to people's houses and our clients feel more assured seeing a clear police check.


----------



## moreforpaws

Maiisiku said:


> I would only personally consider this service if my dog was home alone for a long time and if I was working horrible hours. To be honest I'd be more inclined to get a second dog for company than use a day care service as they can be pricey. I would be more likely to use a dog walking service tbh. But I do think it would be good for certain peoples situations so it is a good idea


 Thank you....I definately agree about it being for certain people's situations...we have researched a lot about the type of people who are likely to use this service and have based our business plan around this. It effected where we based our Centre, the advertising we have used and it greatly effects our website, brand...etc. We are the only pet care business in Barnsley that have a logo'd uniform...this adds to our professional look which appeals to our target market. We also have proper paperwork for them to look through and sign....it's not a case where we just turn up and ask for a key. So although it is pricey to some (even for me personally) to our target market it is not such a large percentage of their income.


----------



## moreforpaws

missnaomi said:


> We originally intended to get dog walker, even though Ringo has the company of my OH's dog Rosie during the day...but they love daycare, and in their younger months I felt it was a way to provide them with vital off-lead play and socialisation with other dogs of all shapes and sizes. They just wouldn't get this sort of experience being with just each other at home, even though our dog walker does come twice a day on the Monday and Friday when we're at work. And we always make sure that one of us is home by 4. Having said that, although we have a deal at the daycare, it has taken up all of my "extra" cash - but to see them hurtling around with their doggy friends and to not have to worry whilst I'm at work is worth it.
> 
> Naomi x


WOW...that is fantastic to hear :thumbup: You would be an ideal client for us. Your dog's definately sound like they benefit from the Day Care....which means that you appreciate what they do and so you are willing to pay for it. Could I please ask how much you pay for your Day Care?
Thanks


----------



## missnaomi

Yes - we do appreciate the service, a lot of that is to do with the people who run it, as they also did our puppy playgroup and now our obedience classes we have got to know them and they are brilliant with the dogs - and I know that all the things I am trying to do with Ringo they are re-enforcing so he is actually learning how to behave, and the off-lead play with such a range of dogs would be difficult to find otherwise - we see friends with their dogs and dogs on walks, but this just adds to that. Ringo is my first dog and the people at the dog centre have been really really helpful to me.

The official cost of daycare is £20 per dog, per day. We couldn't afford that so have negotiated a price we could afford - I guess we provide a regular income so it's ok to be at a much reduced rate, we al,so pay for our training classes (£30 per month). I guess having it all at the same place is good really.

Naomi x


----------

